# Contiuation



## Philip Yu (Feb 21, 2022)

Yall might be sick of it so here's what I've been up to. Tetsujin/Myojin Aogami Metal Flow and Myojin SGII. Both Yin and Yang handles by JoBone.


----------



## Philip Yu (Feb 21, 2022)

If I go crazy, will you still call me Superman?


----------



## Bensonhai (Feb 21, 2022)

Maybe Batman


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2022)

Green Lantern?


----------



## Bensonhai (Feb 21, 2022)

daveb said:


> Green Lantern?


That's a good one


----------

